# speakers compatible



## rupankur (Nov 20, 2012)

How can I following speakers compatible or playable  to desktop Computer form motherboard or by adding a soundcard ?

Polk TSi 100, Yahama NS-333, Sonodyne Sonus 1501 V2, 

My intention to build a 2.1 PC speaker by purchasing separately each part (speaker, subwoofer, amplifier) at limited budget.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

You need an amplifier to power the speakers. A sound card sends clean line level signals to an amplifier and wont power speakers to move their motor.

All the three speakers have different character or sound signature by the way. What kind of sound do you like?


----------



## rupankur (Nov 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> You need an amplifier to power the speakers. A sound card sends clean line level signals to an amplifier and wont power speakers to move their motor.
> 
> All the three speakers have different character or sound signature by the way. What kind of sound do you like?



I am not experienced, so please explain/suggest me 2 to 3 model of 2.1 channel amplifier which is available in market with good warranty & after sales support.
For the sound card : Asus but I will think later, for the time being speaker & amp.
The kind of sound I like means CLEAR MUSIC & voice but not game & movie . For game I have two Logitech Z623, But one of them in service center since 10th Sep 2012 , so that I need a speaker sys.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/165301-logitech-z-623-speaker-system-no-sound-rma.html
RMA Logitech Z 623, No replace after 45 days - Logitech Forums


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

What is your budget for the speakers and amplifier?


----------



## rupankur (Nov 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> What is your budget for the speakers and amplifier?



I will happy if comes within 15,000/-, if concern of quality than up to 20,000/- up limit.
Need high quality speaker than amplifier with less features, so definitely price will drop to amp. Amplifier break down easily due complex electric items, so I want to less invest. Your suggestion also welcome.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2012)

If you want an amplifier + speaker (stereo) set up even the most entry level set up will set you back by atleast Rs 25000.

For e.g.
1) Amplifier : Cambridge Audio Azur 340ASE - Rs 19000
    Speakers : Q Accoustics 2010 - Rs 13300

2) Amplifier : Denon PMA 510AE - Rs 16500
    Speakers : Tannoy Mercury V1/Wharfedale 10.1 - Rs 16000/15000

OR Just buy this........!

Amplifier : Topping TP20 MKII - Rs 4467 Topping TP20 Mark2 Class-T TA2020 Digital Amplifier Amp | eBay
Speakers : Cambridge Audio S30 - Rs 9100


----------



## rupankur (Nov 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> If you want an amplifier + speaker (stereo) set up even the most entry level set up will set you back by atleast Rs 25000.
> 
> 
> What about _desi_ Sonodyne Amplifier SIA 310 - Rs.12500/- & speaker SONUS 1501 V3 - Rs.5950/-one speaker or Polk TSi 100 Rs.12,000/pair,
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 21, 2012)

The Sonodyne amplifier is a waste.It dosnt have that drive the Denon or the Cambridge has. In fact Sonodyne themselves used to use the Cambridge/Nad set up to to Demo their speakers!!! Now they use their own amp and its not so good,gone are the Uranus days. The Sonodyne speakers are good at that price no doubt but the pairing better be good and the partnering amp should have lots of current (e.g. Denon) to bring out the low frequency (bass) in them and make them sound fuller and more involving since their sensitivity is at 86db.With the Sonodyne amp they do sound just about OK but not completely involving.I dont know but there is a midrange/upper midrange hump in that sonodyne amp + speaker set up and the low end completely goes out of the window hence it sounded a bit forward to me. Get those speakers and get the Denon amp and check if you like them. 

On second thoughts better save Rs 3000 more and get Q accoustics 2020/i much better, IMO. Give the Polks a miss.


----------



## rupankur (Nov 21, 2012)

_ Give the Polks a miss_.----> why ? May I know ? I don't have much knowledge even to say better, but 5 years warranty. Warranty & after sales support necessary to me.
I heard Denon & Cambridge, but they are costly to me, I am expecting below 10,000/- amplifier, Just above Topping TP20 MKII, with good warranty & after sales support.

I am from small town of east, there is no other retailer than Yahama. Can you suggest me Yahama speaker ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 21, 2012)

Where are you located ? Everything can be bought online with warranty if you are comfortable with it. 

Now...the Polks Tsi 100 are basically surround speakers with a narrow bandwidth that is suited to surrounds and not fullrange or near full range sounding stereo speakers.The Polks wont give you that enjoyment of stereo,that is a given.The Voice coil magnet motor structure is small a look at the dust cap of the Polk proves it all and how far they can go.Dont get the Polk Tsi 100. If at all gor the TSi 200.

Now for the amplifier get yourself a Norge. Norge Audio

Norge 1000 Gold - Rs 9800 (Partnering speakers Yamaha NS-8390 ! / Q accoustics 2020 /Wharfedale 9.2)
Norge 2060 - Rs 7700 ( Partnering speakers Wharfedale 9.1 or Q accoustics 2020)


----------



## rupankur (Nov 21, 2012)

Is Norge 1000 & 2060, fully compatible to PC and safe to motherboard ?
May I add Subwoofer in future in these amp, I mean is there features available for 2.1 channel ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 21, 2012)

Make your mind up as to what do you actually want. Stereo is not about subwoofer. Subwoofer is bad for audio.Its modern day prerogative to save money and space . Lets not get in to that. If you want add a subwoofer ,your stereo amp has to have pre outs! Yes the Norge is safe and very much compatible with PC but it is advisable to get a separate sound card.


----------



## rupankur (Nov 22, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Make your mind up as to what do you actually want. Stereo is not about subwoofer. Subwoofer is bad for audio.Its modern day prerogative to save money and space . Lets not get in to that. If you want add a subwoofer ,your stereo amp has to have pre outs! Yes the Norge is safe and very much compatible with PC but it is advisable to get a separate sound card.



At 1st I told you that I don't have much Knowledge in audio configuration, so I come here to know what to do and not. Actually I don't know that _'Subwoofer is bad for audio'_ .

As per basic/preliminary web review I feel Norge 1000 Gold,  Q accoustics 2020 is suitable to me but Wharfedale 9.1 less available in india than 10.1 .
How can I calculating Partnering speakers ? Can I use Q accoustics 2010 or Wharfedale 10.1 with Norge 1000 ? I saw somewhere  Wharfedale 9.1 required/ better 8 ohms Amps. How to calculate ?
Let me contact to retailer for above product, I will inform here after two to three days.
Do you know lowest price retailer (online) for your said product.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2012)

For Wharfedale check HiFimart for online purchases. 8ohms is an easy load and all the amps can support 8ohms speakers its problematic when a speakers present loads like 4 ohms and lesser to amps.

For Norge 1000 its better to get the Q acoustics 2020/i , for Norge 2060 or lesser its better to get the 2010. Its even and way better if you can buy the Wharfedale 10.1 or Q acoustics 2020 with the Norge 1000.

Now the good news for you is if at all you want to add a subwoofer the Norge 1000 can acomodate it as it has PreOuts!


----------



## rupankur (Nov 24, 2012)

For me speaker & amp ready from our discussion.
Now question
1. is above said Norge 1000 & Q acoustics 2020 or  Wharfedale 10.1 playable from motherboard without Sound Card ?
2. is DAC option for amp ? What is advantage & disadvantage in DAC to amp ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes ofcourse its playable but from motherboard you wont get a True L+R RCA Analogue audio output. It is for this very reason you should get a Audio Card that has this Left + Right stereo output. Normal MoBo outputs are 3.5mm outputs for which you would have to get a Y cable to split in to L+R,not likeable in true audio terms.
But since those dedicated stereo cards are expensive and rare better get something like a Xonar DG and split it with a high quality Y cable.
Now there is a new trend in the Audio industry where as more and more amps are getting dedicated DACs inside them,but those amps are expensive.In purists term I personally dont like DAC inside amps or for that matter any extra unnecessary electrical circuits.But if you can go for external DACs between your PC and the amplifier ...nothing like it! 
Advantages of an external DAC is less jitter since the master clock is place closed to the DACs,no cross talks , better timing and detail retrieval ...etc etc
Disadvantages ....Cost


----------



## rupankur (Nov 24, 2012)

This discussed audio configuration not for my professional use but to impress with some good sound, so I do not want to invest more on sound card, so Asus Xonar DG acceptable instead of Xonar DX.
Is Steel Series USB Sound Card or other external sound card good for it ? If external card I can move this sound system wherever necessary.
In my two motherboard (not all)  has 1 x S/PDIF Out (Optical) port. Is there importance in this amp ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 24, 2012)

Optical/Coaxial (digital) port useless unless you add an external DAC. The amp takes in only analog signals. For portability yes the steelseries is good but other wise the Asus.


----------



## rupankur (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay, Thank you for your guidance. I will come after receive ordered product if any trouble , it will takes time in Assam due to shipping-tax problem.


----------

